# Comox Thread- Merged



## danielbouchard (11 May 2005)

I that the pmq with comox were in bad condition, its true?


----------



## navymich (23 May 2005)

...where is a good place to stay?  My family is coming up to meet me there later this summer when we sail by.  We want to spend a weekend together (son is 7) and wondering if anyone that is there in the area can give me an idea on where to stay and some fun things to do.  

Tks!


----------



## childs56 (24 May 2005)

Their is the best western, Coast pacific hotels in Courtenay about 15 mins from down town Comox, their are a few others their i just cant remeber their names. as for things to do. Not sure where you are from but if you get a chance rent a car and take a drive to Cathedral Grove by Port Albernie abotu an hours south drive from Courtenay. Try going to the Courtenay air park and go kyacking along the water front real nice to do as a family. Can go up Mt Washington and maybe do a out door hike, short or long doesnt matter maybe even have a picnic. go to goose spit in Comox nice beach and decent swimming. tons of golf courses, Lots of fishing around the area. try to get a logging operation tour, kinda  interesting and informative plus a good way to spend halve a day. visit the air museum at CFB Comox. go to any of the numerous parks for a day picnic, such as seal bay, kye bay. If you dont liek salt water swimming then take a trip up to comox lake, you can swim and boat their, the beach is decent and good to swim in, the water is decent temp. check out the Courtenay museum, lots of interesting artifacts on the dinosours found. take a trip to Cumberland about 10min west of Courtenay and check out the coal mine meseum and also maybe even travel around and see some of the old coal mine sites. if you want to go swimming go to Stotum falls along the comox logging road (ask the locals) it has a nice water fall and lots of pools to sit in. Visit Cambell river and try fishing off the goverment wark, soem huge salmon been caught their. Tons of stuff to do their. Any more info go to the Comox Valley web site, it has all the contact information. good luck and have fun. I lived their for 15 years and it is a blast to be their.


----------



## airforcedave (28 Feb 2006)

I just got posted to Comox and I was wondering about the condition of the single quarters or if there are any available.  Also in regards to the shacks, is Internet, phone and such available?

I'm an AEC and will be doing my OJT with the tower and the IFR people.  I also don't have car and am wondering how far everything is from the shacks, like the mess, the gym and the actual control facilities.  

Any other advice about Comox will be much appreciated.  I'm from Toronto and have never been out West. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bograt (28 Feb 2006)

Single quarters suck. Bed, desk, closet, drawer. Internet is availalble.

No car kind of sucks. I think you will need to find a ride back and forth from the tower. I believe it is a 3-4 km run. (A friend of mine is there now, and that is what he does).

Gym is across the street. Mess is just down the road. No idea about the control facilities, but from what I hear OJT life in Comox is pretty sweet. Plus there is always amateur women kissing contest at Courtney House to keep you busy.


----------



## Zoomie (6 Mar 2006)

Welcome to Comox!   I don't know if you are still monitoring these means - if so, give me a PM.


----------



## Emperor Jay (15 Mar 2006)

The PMQs in Comox are in pretty fair shape, they are currently being completely renovated so they should be really nice pretty soon, they were just finishing some when i left in August


----------



## Emperor Jay (15 Mar 2006)

Nice gym facilities, really good sandwiches on wednesdays in the mess


----------



## .68 (24 May 2006)

Good day gentlemen,

I am an AVS student here in beautiful Borden, LOL

I was looking to correspond with some boys out in Comox,  perhaps to tell me a bit about the posing, the crew, and the area.

Ill be finishing up QL3's in a year or so, good ole' pilot AVS crse.

I would say that comox would be my first choice of posting,....i know, i know...its  a long shot.
Just im the only pers in my crse wanting that posting...believe it or not.

Cheers boys.


----------



## Zoomie (25 May 2006)

There are a few of us out here in YQQ.

Ask your questions and they will be answered.


----------



## belka (26 May 2006)

There are two guys off our course (AVN) going to Comox. From what I've heard, its a slow base, thus my first choice was Cold Lake. Besides, I'd rather work on the 18's then the Greyhound of Death.


----------



## aesop081 (27 May 2006)

jutes said:
			
		

> There are two guys off our course (AVN) going to Comox. From what I've heard, *its a slow base*, thus my first choice was Cold Lake. Besides, I'd rather work on the 18's then the Greyhound of Death.



I hardly think so........i've worked on every one of my suposed "days off" this month and i got 4 days notice for a 2 week deployement.....yeah....slow  :


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

I think Comox would be a great posting...well based on my impressions of BC from a 17 day vacation there...some time ago
How's the nursing positions out that way?

HL


----------



## Scott (27 May 2006)

Hmmm, jutes, mind explaining something to me?



> Unit:  CFSATE
> MOC:  514
> Mil Exp:  On QL3's, over a year in.



If you're still in school, what makes you think you're qualified to state which bases are slow and which are not?

Methinks Aesop has a pretty good point.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 May 2006)

I know nothing about anything...but I am interested in hearing about Comox, err...YQQ too.  I am CTing to 226 (in the process of...) and I only remember bits and pieces of Comox from...Grade 5?  when we flew out there on a flip once for March break.

I didn't think any base with operational MP and SAR Sqn's were "slow" bases.  CFB Summerside wasn't slow when 415 and 413 were there at least...but I could be wrong?

http://www.forceaerienne.forces.gc.ca/19wing/about_us/index_e.asp


----------



## Rigger (27 May 2006)

If you are AVS and coming out to comox there are 3 places to be employed 19 AMS, 407 MP Sqn, and 442 t&R (little t, big on the R). 19 AMS is Monday to Friday job while the other 2 are manned 7 days a week. Both 407 and 442 work a 7-3, 7-4 work shift (7 days on,3 off, 7 on, 4 off). Chances are you will get one of the operational Sqns as the AMS is just lab work and not a lot chance to gain a variety of different experiences. As for after to work the Valley is a grownups large out side play ground, with abundant outdoor activities year round. 
Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> *I know nothing about anything*...but I am interested in hearing about Comox, err...YQQ too.  I am CTing to 226 (in the process of...) and I only remember bits and pieces of Comox from...Grade 5?  when we flew out there on a flip once for March break.
> 
> I didn't think any base with operational MP and SAR Sqn's were "slow" bases.  CFB Summerside wasn't slow when 415 and 413 were there at least...but I could be wrong?
> 
> http://www.forceaerienne.forces.gc.ca/19wing/about_us/index_e.asp


You're right you know nothing about anything...LMFAO ROTFL
k so let someone post already who knows about Comox...cause you are wasting band width already

HL


----------



## belka (28 May 2006)

Scott said:
			
		

> Hmmm, jutes, mind explaining something to me?
> 
> If you're still in school, what makes you think you're qualified to state which bases are slow and which are not?
> 
> Methinks Aesop has a pretty good point.



If you re-read my post, this is from what I've heard from my instructors that were previously at Comox. 

Aesop does have a good point, but that is from the point of view of the flight crew, methinks that it would be different for a tech, seeing as that 407 has what, 5 Aurora's?


----------



## cp140tech (28 May 2006)

I'm AVN in Greenwood, the guys who come out here on course or posting from Comox do not tell tales of a hectic work schedule.  I think they've only got 4 frames there, but I may be mistaken.  Generally when the aircrew is really busy, then we won't be because the planes are in the air.  

  Those 4 frames I'm speaking of are the CP 140/A,  I'm not sure how many other aircraft make up their complement.


----------



## Zoomie (28 May 2006)

Comox has its fair share of traffic and work-load.  The MP and SAR squadrons fly more operational missions than the fighter boys in CYOD.

Lord knows that we keep our techs very busy at 442.  We have six airframes of 1968 vintage that are always experiencing minor fixes or full out engine changes.  It is not unheard of for our techs to go on the road and fix the planes in rather austere locations - conducting a prop change with only some scaffolding and no hangar space.

Comox (and Vancouver Island) is the only place in Canada where golf courses do not close for the season.  In Comox you can ski a double black diamond, go fishing/sailing/kayaking/SCUBA and golf the back 9 - all in one day!

The Valley boasts all the amenities of "big cities" yet still has friendly deer that cross the street at designated crossings.  High school kids get very bored here - it is more of a adult orientated community.  I have heard that single guys do not do too well out here - unless highschool ladies are your thing.

So endeth the CYQQ sermon.


----------



## childs56 (28 May 2006)

After talking to a few techs whom come from Comox about the work load compared to other bases and they agree. Over all the work load in Comox is far lighter then it is elsewhere. 
I know where the statement about the instructors in Borden saying the work load is light compared to other bases, this due in part that a year ago Borden had a few guys posted in from Comox. And to their statements. Hence why the question was asked and worded the way it was. 

So to answer your question with out all the redreick and belittling from people on here. Yes Comox is slower then other bases. But it can and will get busy during times of deployments and what not. Along with which Sqn you belong to. 

Again answer a simple question with a pile of opinions that are not really well informed into the matter in which it was asked. For example If you are a pilot and you answer a tech question yet you really do not understand or know the actual answer then better to say I work long hours flying the plane. But not sure what the techs do then state I am busy so everyone else is as busy. 

Wow another Airforce moment of welcoming a new person whom is actually motivated into answers, yet all they get is shot down and put down.


----------



## aesop081 (28 May 2006)

cp140tech said:
			
		

> I'm AVN in Greenwood, the guys who come out here on course or posting from Comox do not tell tales of a hectic work schedule.  I think they've only got 4 frames there, but I may be mistaken.  Generally when the aircrew is really busy, then we won't be because the planes are in the air.
> 
> Those 4 frames I'm speaking of are the *CP 140/A*,  I'm not sure how many other aircraft make up their complement.



We dont have any CP-140A ( Arcturus)...........only CP-140 (Aurora)

Since the start of the year we have deployed technicians : 3 times to the dutch antillies, to Sigonella (italy) for 3 weeks, to JTFEX in San Diego, EER in San Diego......I stand by my statement that wether its aircrew or ground crew, its not slow by any means. We have 4 Auroras that are 26 years old...they are demanding airplanes to work on in the first place, nevermind now that they are ageing. This week we are deploying aircrew and ground crew to Alaska for 2 weeks and soon to Hawaii for a month, thats in addition to other comitments that always seem to come up.

Comox is a great place to work wether you work on SAR or MP aircraft.  The local area is second to none


----------



## cp140tech (28 May 2006)

I'm not saying it's slow, just not a run off your feet kind of environment.  I have yet to meet a single person who's actually worked on the Aurora in Comox who says it's busier there than in Greenwood.... and Greenwood isn't all that busy.  Have you spun any wrenches on the aircraft?


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (29 May 2006)

I'm in 19 AMS and its pretty slow right now. Not a lot of people in the shop.


----------



## .68 (1 Jun 2006)

Hey guys.

Thanks for all your replies, this reasurres my future decisions for postings.
Golf all year round! haha...ya...excellent.
Just all i gota do is hope eh.
Cheers gents


----------



## FSTO (7 Jun 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Comox has its fair share of traffic and work-load.  The MP and SAR squadrons fly more operational missions than the fighter boys in CYOD.
> 
> Lord knows that we keep our techs very busy at 442.  We have six airframes of 1968 vintage that are always experiencing minor fixes or full out engine changes.  It is not unheard of for our techs to go on the road and fix the planes in rather austere locations - conducting a prop change with only some scaffolding and no hangar space.
> 
> ...



and unlike Vancouver, you can actually afford to do it!


----------



## Heatwave (8 Jun 2006)

Yes, but even that's getting harder to do (meant for those not very familiar to the area).  The guys that I've recently spoke to that were here for their HHT, really left shocked....and with empty pockets.  By no means are we Vancouver or Victoria, but over the last two years, we're financially moving that way rather quickly.  

Chimo!


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (12 Jun 2006)

I agree on that!
My friend bought his house back in Dec for 249..and now if he sells it he could sell it for 300. There is more and more people moving to the PMQ because they can't affort a house. The other option is a condo but still really expensive as far as I know. 
Thats ot only for houses, my girlfriend wants to expand her business here in Comox and the price to get that new building is totally...insane.
cheers


----------



## childs56 (12 Jun 2006)

Well guys come up to Cold Lake where the prices are in or around the same as the Comox Valley. That coupled with you minds well drive to Edmonton to buy things and now you have a winner.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (12 Jun 2006)

Yeah so I was told by the guys from 416 here at the QRA. Thats because of the oil companies over there.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Jun 2006)

This is ALL very comforting news, being that I am CTing to 226 and wondering where the AF will post me.  Maybe I can live in a box by the WCWOs house??   ;D


----------



## kj_gully (13 Jun 2006)

I'm sucked in..... Take a look @ prices in Cold Lake,suburb of Ft McMurray $$$ ! @ least we have a view.....and no snowblower


----------



## catalyst (24 Jun 2006)

Justw ondering what the single's accomodations are like at CFB Comox....I'm heading there tommrow and the joining instructions s ay we'll be staying ther.e


----------



## Chubbard (24 Jun 2006)

I take it your barracks staff for the cadets there? The barracks you stay in are (initally) similar to ours, until they become unrecognizable masses of garbage, beer cans and clothes.


----------



## kj_gully (25 Jun 2006)

Probably the nicest quarters in the Forces, well appointed rooms, soft linens, and the galley... to die for.  These quarters are in the running for their "heritage " designation, and the word "character" should be used when describing them, as in "these rooms have character', or "living in these rooms builds character". Enjoy summer in the Comox Valley, and bring a fan.


----------



## josealbondo (7 Aug 2008)

Hi im an AVS tech posted to 407 SQN Comox. Just a few ? ie. What is the atmosphere there like, what are the shifts, how are my chances to travel and if anybody knows (appox) how long i will be there before my course in Greenwood.Thank-you


----------



## aesop081 (7 Aug 2008)

Hope you like being busy.......


----------



## BernDawg (7 Aug 2008)

If you like Sking, Mountain biking, Golfing, Hiking and going to the beach you're going to love it out here.


----------



## cp140tech (7 Aug 2008)

The shift for servicing is 7 on 3 off 7 on 4 off.  There aren't any midnights, but they use an early shift to get the morning launches up... it depends on the flight schedule for the day as to when you're in.  Days 0700 ish to 1500 ish, evenings 1500  until 2300, unless you split down, these are approximate times, it seems to vary a bit.  I was only with 407 for a year and I spent it between maintenance and engine bay, so keep that in mind concerning my info.
Maintenance is 0700 - 1500.....  I have no idea if they're continuing with maintenance there or not, it was in a state of flux when I cleared out a few weeks ago.  
Most techs there really love the squadron and the area, I'm sure you'll really enjoy it.  There are plenty of trips for qualified techs who want to travel.  
I won't speculate concerning time before your type training.  Is this your first posting out of the training system?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Aug 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> If you like Sking, Mountain biking, Golfing, Hiking and going to the beach you're going to love it out here.



Sounds like my kind of place!  Except I am a 'whackfuck' golfer  ;D


----------



## Jorkapp (7 Aug 2008)

> Hi im an AVS tech posted to 407 SQN Comox. Just a few ? ie. What is the atmosphere there like, what are the shifts, how are my chances to travel and if anybody knows (appox) how long i will be there before my course in Greenwood.Thank-you



Atmosphere... as in the weather? It's usually pretty nice. Rains every now and again, gets hot-but-not-too-hot, nor is it humid. Atmosphere as in working environment... so long as you get the job done, don't stress about work environment.

For official purposes, there's a few chances to travel here or there. Op Connection details happen every now and again, and they always like having people to volunteer. You get a few days TD plus a few nights in a nice hotel. If you're sitting around doing nothing, it's a good way to entertain yourself and get word of the CF out. There's some other taskings out, WASF, etc. Get networking, and keep an eye on the BBS. Lots of fun to be had for those who want it.

For your own purposes, there's plenty of places to travel to. Tofino is about 3 hours away, which has some nice beaches, good surfing, yadda yadda. If you're looking for something more touristy, Victoria and Vancouver are both about 4 hours away, and have plenty of tourist attractions. There's a Greyhound station in Courtenay which has service to Tofino and to Van/Vic. One-way to Vancouver is pretty reasonable at less than $50, but be advised that a cab from the shacks to the station is $25.

Locally, there's Mt. Washington, AF Beach, Glacier Gardens Golf, Comox Glacier, and more. Go chat up the people at the MFRC, they should have a decent list of things to do around here.


----------



## Klinkaroo (7 Aug 2008)

Just got back from Victoria, I know it's now Comox but weather wise Vancouver Island is great not too hot in the summer and not too cold in the winter.

Just curious are you a new tech because I was thinking of CTing to AVN and would kill to get posted to Comox on my first posting, loved the island so much and am an avid skier.


----------



## BernDawg (8 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Sounds like my kind of place!  Except I am a 'whackfuck' golfer  ;D


There's a whole shitload of par 3 courses around here for ya.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> For official purposes, there's a few chances to travel here or there. Op Connection details happen every now and again, and they always like having people to volunteer. You get a few days TD plus a few nights in a nice hotel. If you're sitting around doing nothing, it's a good way to entertain yourself and get word of the CF out. There's some other taskings out, WASF, etc. Get networking, and keep an eye on the BBS. Lots of fun to be had for those who want it.



The OP will get plenty of travel and most of it will have nothing to do with OP CONNECTION. A technician at 407 will rapidly find himself in Hawaii, San Diego, Shemya, Palm Springs and several other nice locations as we take technicians on almost all the trips.


----------



## Sub_Guy (9 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Vancouver Island is great not too hot in the summer and not too cold in the winter.



The Cowichan Valley can be a killer in the summer, 45.7 was the hottest it got in my backyard so far this summer (according to my handy digital temperature machine, it was 37 out front in the shade).


----------



## dimsum (11 May 2009)

Hi all,

I'm about to be posted to 407 Sqn and looking for a 1-bed condo in/around Comox/Courtenay or south of there...any recommendations?


----------



## aesop081 (11 May 2009)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm about to be posted to 407 Sqn and looking for a 1-bed condo in/around Comox/Courtenay or south of there...any recommendations?



PM me, theres quite a few for sale on my street alone.


----------



## Supra (17 Jan 2010)

Just thought I'd say hi to all you people in Comox, as I am on my QL3's in Borden and found out I will be posted there. I'm an MSE Op and should be there about April.
I was very happy to get my first posting choice since I grew up on the mainland, looking forward to moving there with my fiancee!

Cheers!


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jan 2010)

Glad you got your first choice and good luck to you and your young family embarking on a rewarding career.!


----------



## CallOfDuty (17 Jan 2010)

..you'll be delivering box lunches for the pilots and base mail in no time!
   Seriously,lol
Awesome posting though!!!!!


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jan 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ..you'll be delivering box lunches for the pilots



What ? The flight engineers, navigators, AES Ops and SAR Techs don't get box lunches ?


----------



## CallOfDuty (17 Jan 2010)

whoops...sorry guys  ;D


----------



## Supra (18 Jan 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ..you'll be delivering box lunches for the pilots and base mail in no time!
> Seriously,lol
> Awesome posting though!!!!!



Ha that will probably be true... I'm told i could be driving the refullers and some SNIC. Either way I'll be a happy camper.
If you have any info about living at this base i'd love to hear it!


----------



## CallOfDuty (18 Jan 2010)

...just checked the weather for Comox.....+8 Degrees!!!!  Good SNIC weather ;D


----------



## catalyst (18 Jan 2010)

Supra said:
			
		

> Ha that will probably be true... I'm told i could be driving the refullers and some SNIC. Either way I'll be a happy camper.
> If you have any info about living at this base i'd love to hear it!



Are you in the PMQ's or in the shacks?


----------



## Supra (18 Jan 2010)

I'm not too sure.... I may be in the shacks at first, I am trying to be registered as commonlaw and if that goes through then probably PMQ if one is available. Rent is pretty cheap compared to the mainland so that's also an option.

Yeah i'm sure my SNIC duties will be keeping me up for a long time  ;D
I assume there will be trips down to Esquimalt, but since it's an island there aren't that many place to go ha.


----------



## old medic (8 Sep 2010)

Government Of Canada Modernizing Defence Infrastructure At 19 Wing Comox

NR -10.100 - September 7, 2010

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3527



> COMOX, B.C. – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced defence infrastructure projects that will help modernize facilities at 19 Wing Comox, including a new health services centre and work on existing facilities. Improvements to this base, which is home to two operational squadrons for Long Range Patrol and Search and Rescue, represent an investment of approximately $30 million and will generate economic benefits and significant employment opportunities throughout the course of the work.
> 
> “I am proud to announce that our government is continuing to invest in our men and women in uniform,” said Minister MacKay. “This important infrastructure investment embodies our government’s commitment to the health and well-being of our Canadian Forces, and to the creation of economic opportunities for Canadians across the country.”
> 
> ...




http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3528

Defence Infrastructure Projects At 19 Wing Comox

September 7, 2010



> Constructing new defence infrastructure is in line with the Canada First Defence Strategy, which sets a detailed road map for the modernization of the Canadian Forces. New infrastructure will help replace dated defence infrastructure and support a first-class, modern military that is ready to take on the challenges of the 21st century.
> 
> Projects announced September 7 are:
> 
> ...





http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3529







Rendition of the Health Services Centre at 19 Wing Comox



> The construction of a new health services centre will provide comprehensive medical and dental services for the 19 Wing Comox military members.
> 
> Specifications
> Building Size:  4,066 m2 .
> ...


----------



## Dano651 (27 Dec 2014)

Good day,

I will be relocating to the Comox valley this spring.  Going through the list from IRPP they do not have rating for Realtors or Home inspectors.  So I would like to get some recommendation for Realtors and Home inspectors from members who have relocated to Comox. 

I would like to say thanks in advanced for your assistance.

Dan Coutu
"Standing Against Fire"


----------



## krustyrl (27 Dec 2014)

The link below was my realtor when I was posted to Comox and I found her polite, knowledgeable and willing to work with you and your family to find the home you want or need.  Feel free to consider her on your quest for home buying.  I used her services on both the purchase and sale of my home in Courtenay. She would also have a list of reliable home inspectors as well.


http://www.karinuhomes.com/


----------

